# Foal's losing hair..



## charliesarmy (6 July 2009)

He's just over 3 weeks and he appears to be losing his hair around his muzzle and eye area...it has gone from being a fluffy fawn colour...to now a black smooth colour...is it just him losing coat (he is quite fluffy) looks a bit strange


----------



## KarynK (6 July 2009)

He's just starting to moult out of his fluffy foal clothes! This is when you get a better idea of his adult colour, he will probably look a bit moth eaten for a while.


----------



## charliesarmy (6 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
He's just starting to moult out of his fluffy foal clothes! This is when you get a better idea of his adult colour, he will probably look a bit moth eaten for a while. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you I should have expected this as he is meant to be bay not a little fawn coloured fluff ball...just did'nt expect it to happen this quickly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just thought he'd chafed his muzzle when he attacks mums milkbar 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 thank you for putting my mind at rest that he does'nt have some hair eating disease


----------



## Enfys (6 July 2009)

As said, totally normal. Mine looks like a moth eaten fawn right now


----------



## charliesarmy (6 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]





 As said, totally normal. Mine looks like a moth eaten fawn right now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Mmnnn dont they just look the best


----------



## lilym (6 July 2009)

totally normal!! you should see mine - looks like she has mange!!


----------



## TangoCurly (7 July 2009)

hello!

Curly did that at about 3 weeks too and started to lose hair on her muzzle and int eh middle of her whorls - so much so that she almost looked like she had ringworm!  Luckily it soon passed though!

Anyway, Rio is now 3 weeks and we haven't seen piccies in a while, please can we see some (even if he is looking a bit strange to quote you!).

bye!


----------

